# General switch 200 amp main with offset lug



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Stacy1981 said:


> I?m needing a 200 amp main with offset lug for a HO. When I went looked at it I could hear the main sparking. Any ideas where I can get ahold of one. Type gdp 200 amp general switch. It has offset lug on bottom
> Thanks Stacy


Where did you heard the main sparking ? at the line side of breaker or interal of the breaker or main switch ?

if it was in the interal of breaker just replace it asap .,, I would not wait too long on that part.

there is offset compression pin lug to fit in the breaker to get it offset connection but really I doubt on that part.

If this one of the older load center I would rip it out and get new one.

The cost of new 200 Amp GDP breaker will cost about the same as you buy the new load centre.


----------



## Stacy1981 (Nov 12, 2017)

It?s inside the breaker. I explained cost wise was close to same not counting my labor. But they want try repair it first. And have wood heat so only 220 load is there hot water heater and dryer They said they would keep eye on it till then. So I?m looking for a main.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I know this says Zinsco, but does it look like this?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

If you have a part number for the main, go to the used breaker brokers online and see what they have.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

One of few General Switch panels I have seen, used a Zinsco design main for 200A, some things need to die and anything Zinsco / Sylvania in particular.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Now way I leave a 45 year old panel in position. You are not doing your customer any favors by not changing that panel.


----------



## Stacy1981 (Nov 12, 2017)

I agree but you can not make them change it. Me being a maintenance manager and electrician I?m all about installing a new one. It?s a $500 install to swap it but they do not want to.


----------



## btharmy2 (Mar 11, 2017)

Did you get the part number for the breaker?


----------



## Stacy1981 (Nov 12, 2017)

I can text pics of it to anyone who may be able to find one. It?s a type GDP GENERAL SWICH with offset leg. 931-303-3060


----------



## Stacy1981 (Nov 12, 2017)

This is tag on it.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Stacy1981 said:


> It?s inside the breaker. I explained cost wise was close to same not counting my labor. But they want try repair it first. And have wood heat so only 220 load is there hot water heater and dryer They said they would keep eye on it till then. So I?m looking for a main.


And when it does go to flames they are going to do what ????????????

REPLACEMENT should be the only option. When I was doing my thing I ran into situations like this. I had the home owner sign a statement that spelled out all the risks and they refused ....
Passed it off as my insurance carriers requirement


----------



## Dmax (Jan 25, 2018)

*Solution?*

Stacy1981 - Did you find a solution for your breaker issue?


----------



## Stacy1981 (Nov 12, 2017)

Yes I got it took care of. Thanks


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

It's good you got it taken care of but, in the future, if you can hear arcing in a breaker, or any electrical equipment, don't leave it energized.


----------

